# Flu Vaccine 2012



## MsAsian (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi,


I heard on Radio (on Saturday) that Flu vaccine is offered for 'all under 5s'. Before this, I remember reading it somewhere earlier so I asked from the GP practice reception the last time I visited them. But I was told it is not offered to 'all under 5s'. Is flu vaccination offered for all under 5s from this year?


Thanks a lot.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I heard that too, ill check it out for you and let you know x


----------



## MsAsian (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks a lot. DH said it must have been a mistake by the presenter on Radio. But I am sure he mentioned it at least twice.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Take a look here

http://www.nhs.uk/news/2012/07July/Pages/All-children-to-be-offered-annual-flu-vaccine.aspx

Nic
Xx


----------



## MsAsian (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh ok, so it is only in 2014 it is going to happen.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks like it, although like you I was under the impression it would be sooner

Nic
Xx


----------

